# I'm in hospital having baby



## xxlou_lxx (Mar 2, 2010)

Wish me luck guys. When i called diabetic clinic today about my problem they sent me in for tracing of little ones heart. Everything was ok but the baby doc came up and decided i would give birth tomo after getting started tonight! Wish me luck i'm going to need it, i'm in lots of pain at the minute! Just using my mobile to take my mind off of it! Not working ha ha


----------



## Northerner (Mar 2, 2010)

Wow! Good luck Lou! Hope everything goes well - let us know as soon as you are able


----------



## Steff (Mar 2, 2010)

Woah good luck hun thats alison and lou in , in the next 24 hours  x  all the best hun


----------



## Carynb (Mar 2, 2010)

Good luck!!


----------



## Tezzz (Mar 2, 2010)

Good luck...


----------



## Akasha (Mar 2, 2010)

Good luck, and congrats in advance.


----------



## bev (Mar 2, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOOOOPEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!

I am so excited for you - i hope you have a smooth labour and baby is healthy.Bev


----------



## chezpez (Mar 2, 2010)

Wishes you all the best!! xx


----------



## twinnie (Mar 2, 2010)

good luck


----------



## rachelha (Mar 2, 2010)

OOOOOHHHHHH!!!!!   Goodluck - can't wait to see the piccies of the little one.   Will be thinking of you

Rx


----------



## Chrissie (Mar 2, 2010)

Good Luck!!! Looking forwards to seeing the pics & hearing all about it when you get home xx


----------



## Stephie (Mar 2, 2010)

Good Luck Lou! Hope the arrival of your little one isnt too far off! x


----------



## Twitchy (Mar 2, 2010)

All the best Lou!! 

Hope everything goes really smoothly - looking forward to hearing all about it when you get home!


----------



## grahams mum (Mar 2, 2010)

all the best xxxx


----------



## smile4loubie (Mar 4, 2010)

Any news yet? Hope all is ok =) xx


----------



## PhilT (Mar 4, 2010)

Good luck Lou, hope everything goes well.


----------



## Steff (Mar 4, 2010)

Lou and Alison i hope you are both ok and are well xx


----------



## Emmal31 (Mar 5, 2010)

I don't know I'm away for a couple of days and everything starts happening lol good luck mummy! hope things go smoothly for you and they don't keep you in for too long will look forward to hearing how your birth went  xxx


----------

